# Family hx cerebral aneurysm



## Kimberley (Feb 25, 2009)

What would be the best dx code for family hx of cerebral anuerysm?  MRA brain is normal.

V17.1


----------



## heiditipherwell (Feb 26, 2009)

That is the code that I would select as well.


----------

